# Opinions



## greenboat (Apr 15, 2014)

Looking for thoughts on best all around fish finder gps for trolling lake erie.I am currently using a lowrance elite 5,works good just want to upgrade. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

What functions are you looking to get our of it? All brands are great, but offer different options. Personally, I'm a humminbird guy. Strictly use them because I am familiar with them and I find them easier to use. I have used lowrance and garmin extensively as well.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Personally I only upgraded for size. I’m still using my big screen the same way I used my smaller one. It’s just easier to see with my older eyes. I don’t need it to follow tracks or any of those other bells and whistles. The sonars and gps are all I use.


----------



## greenboat (Apr 15, 2014)

I mostly walleye fish on lake erie...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Get the biggest screen you can afford with Gps/mapping and down imagining or go with two smaller units. Lots of options but out of all 3. Garmin has the best customer service hands down. I'm a big fan of hummingbird products too but there customer sucks just like lowrance. You can't go wrong with any of the 3. Garmin does have free lake maps tho.... something to consider.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Maybe see what larger lowrance units link with your elite 5 and get a 9-12" graph for finding fish and use the elite 5 for navigation.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

chaunc said:


> Personally I only upgraded for size. I’m still using my big screen the same way I used my smaller one. It’s just easier to see with my older eyes. I don’t need it to follow tracks or any of those other bells and whistles. The sonars and gps are all I use.


what Ken said..... old eyes like big screens


----------

